# audio tube?



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

would it be cheeper to build my own or looking to buy a boss audio tube . didnt know which way will be better to go. dont want to spend alot !


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I built mine for like $50 but I got the amp as a freebie and had a pair of speakers laying around.

But you can grab some cheapie speakers for like $30 and an amp for $75 to about $100. Just hop on eBay and start poking around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Build your own, we have a bunch of threads about them floating around. A quick search should reveal them all.


----------

